# Dating Pax's



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

So any good stories of dating pax's?
If so, please share all the vital details.
Thank you!


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm slowly falling in love with one of my regular Pax, but I'm saving this story to see how it unfolds......

♥ or ? ....stay tuned


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I'm slowly falling in love with one of my regular Pax, but I'm saving this story to see how it unfolds......
> 
> ♥ or ? ....stay tuned


Details NOW!!!!
As the Thread Starter, I command you to divulge all you know.....NOW!!!!!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Does making out count as a date?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OP change the thread to addin "dated or made out with". You'll get more.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Never do it. I just talked to an ex-Lyft Uber driver who got deactivated for going down that path. Near certain ruin if you make it a habit.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Never do it. I just talked to an ex-Lyft Uber driver who got deactivated for going down that path. Near certain ruin if you make it a habit.


Death where is thy sting?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I sleep with an Uber Driver every day myself.................


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Does making out count as a date?


Ideally, yes!


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> So any good stories of dating pax's?
> If so, please share all the vital details.
> Thank you!


I have boned several pax when I worked graveyard shift...

Every one happened between 1am to 3am....

Every one of them was drunk or had been using cocaine....

None of them would have ever dated me sober.....

They were just FUBARed and I was the last man standing


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> I have boned several pax when I worked graveyard shift...
> 
> Every one happened between 1am to 3am....
> 
> ...


I love it!
Now that is what being an Uber driver, is all about.
I salute you, Sir ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> So any good stories of dating pax's?


Do one-night-stands count as dates? ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do one-night-stands count as dates? ?


Does a bear shit in the woods? ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Does a bear shit in the woods? ?


Is a pig's puzzy pork? :wink:


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I'm slowly falling in love with one of my regular Pax


Another word you're stalking your pax..


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

Picked up a flight attendant 3 times late at night before our airport had Uber access, the girls knew to order car to access road near the airport then call the driver and tell them they’re at crew door, she liked the fact I was out there at 3am and took my number and would pay me cash to run her home, finally got the nerve to ask her to dinner, she said what took you so long, I said under uber tos I’m not supposed to flirt with you, she said I wouldn’t have complained I liked you from the get go, been dating almost 3 yrs now


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Can't tell if yall serious or not...


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm probably one if the few that have read the boring TOS. No contact is a allowed with a Pax after the ride is over. I also read where the TOS said no sexual intercourse. thought that was an odd thing until a woman who runs a sober living home for other women said 2 of her girls screwed the Uber driver. Nice tip. That said, if I was single and wanted to date a Pax, I would


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> No contact is a allowed with a Pax after the ride is over.


Then there's no reason not to make the arrangements during the the trip itself, if everyone is willing.

What I do on my own time is not something that concerns U/L.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Then there's no reason not to make the arrangements during the the trip itself, if everyone is willing.
> 
> What I do on my own time is not something that concerns U/L.


I get it. However, many companies and corporations have non-fratinization agreements with their employees. This protects the business


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> I get it. However, many companies and corporations have non-fratinization agreements with their employees. This protects the business


If you're the CEO of McDonald's, that is certainly an issue. Just in case you've heard what happened with him recently.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

evad77 said:


> Picked up a flight attendant 3 times late at night before our airport had Uber access, the girls knew to order car to access road near the airport then call the driver and tell them they're at crew door, she liked the fact I was out there at 3am and took my number and would pay me cash to run her home, finally got the nerve to ask her to dinner, she said what took you so long, I said under uber tos I'm not supposed to flirt with you, she said I wouldn't have complained I liked you from the get go, been dating almost 3 yrs now


BUT

DID SHE TIP !?!?



Christinebitg said:


> If you're the CEO of McDonald's, that is certainly an issue. Just in case you've heard what happened with him recently.


WHAT HAPPENED ?
WHAT ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> WHAT HAPPENED ?
> WHAT ?


He got fired for having a relationship with someone who works for the company. It was something that was prohibited by his employment contract. He said that he agreed with the decision, that it had been a lapse in judgement on his part.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> He got fired for having a relationship with someone who works for the company. It was something that was prohibited by his employment contract. He said that he agreed with the decision, that it had been a lapse in judgement on his part.


Dayum.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> So any good stories of dating pax's?
> If so, please share all the vital details.
> Thank you!


Omg what a perv pick up an old penthouse will ya.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I get it. However, many companies and corporations have non-fratinization agreements with their employees. This protects the business


IE: McDonalds CEO



TPAMB said:


> Omg what a perv pick up an old penthouse will ya.


Ummmm, yeah....there's this thing out there, you may of heard of it. It's called the Internet. Sorta' makes print pornography a bit obsalete. Actually, nevermind. You can go back to watching your Seka movies on VHS.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> I have boned several pax when I worked graveyard shift...
> 
> Every one happened between 1am to 3am....
> 
> ...


Bill Cosby are you texting from jail? ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bill Crosby are you texting from jail? ?


Cosby



RideshareUSA said:


> Cosby


Not to be confused with Sidney Crosby ?



evad77 said:


> Picked up a flight attendant 3 times late at night before our airport had Uber access, the girls knew to order car to access road near the airport then call the driver and tell them they're at crew door, she liked the fact I was out there at 3am and took my number and would pay me cash to run her home, finally got the nerve to ask her to dinner, she said what took you so long, I said under uber tos I'm not supposed to flirt with you, she said I wouldn't have complained I liked you from the get go, been dating almost 3 yrs now


Soooo....like.....ummmm......you part of the mile high club yet?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I'm slowly falling in love with one of my regular Pax, but I'm saving this story to see how it unfolds......❤ or ? ...stay tuned


I'm confident of the Final outcome ⚖


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> I'm probably one if the few that have read the boring TOS. No contact is a allowed with a Pax after the ride is over. I also read where the TOS said no sexual intercourse.


No worries; pax don't read that shit either. ?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I have driven many super cool and vivacious girls who seemed to be into me and gave me compliments, but at the end of the day it's difficult to establish whether it's just natural friendliness or what. Lots of women are naturally outgoing and sociable and the older I get the more I value that and just want to make sure they feel comfortable staying that way with men without taking advantage.

It's funny that Uber prohibits you from any contact with pax after the ride. My city isn't that big, so it's inevitable that I'll eventually run into some of them in normal settings sometime. I guess they'll have to exile me to the boonies.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Terms of Service when it comes to the potential to getting [email protected]#d: ? ???

Picked up a LYFT customer on Sunday afternoon. Of course in some cases LYFT has a pic of the pax. VERY good feature. When I picked her up I complimented her on the pic. I gauged her reaction to determine if the mission will continue. In this case she was giggly appreciative. After 5 minutes of conversation I asked her if she wanted to have lunch with me. The answer was affirmative. Ended the ride and headed to a TGI Fridays.

She ordered an expensive cocktail and lunch. I did the same. 

She got what she wanted (free lunch and drink).

I DIDN"T get what I wanted.

Nuff said.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> She got what she wanted (free lunch and drink).
> 
> I DIDN"T get what I wanted.


If you wanted to have lunch with her, you got what you wanted.

If you wanted to establish a relationship with her, I don't know if you did or not.

If you were looking for a quickie, I assume that you didn't.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> If you wanted to have lunch with her, you got what you wanted.
> 
> If you wanted to establish a relationship with her, I don't know if you did or not.
> 
> If you were looking for a quickie, I assume that you didn't.


I took her home, asked for her phone number. She didn't give it to me (asked for mine). Never heard from her again. It happens.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I took her home, asked for her phone number. She didn't give it to me (asked for mine). Never heard from her again. It happens.


Sorry to hear it. The alternative sometimes is giving a guy a phone number that's not actually her own. I've never done that myself, but I've known friends who did.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I'm slowly falling in love with one of my regular Pax, but I'm saving this story to see how it unfolds......
> 
> ♥ or ? ....stay tuned


Yes, please tell. Whose my competition? ??



evad77 said:


> Picked up a flight attendant 3 times late at night before our airport had Uber access, the girls knew to order car to access road near the airport then call the driver and tell them they're at crew door, she liked the fact I was out there at 3am and took my number and would pay me cash to run her home, finally got the nerve to ask her to dinner, she said what took you so long, I said under uber tos I'm not supposed to flirt with you, she said I wouldn't have complained I liked you from the get go, been dating almost 3 yrs now


What a nice story. Glad it's worked out for you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> He got fired for having a relationship with someone who works for the company.


Just to make sure nobody's misunderstanding... there have been no allegations that the relationship wasn't entirely consensual.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> I have boned several pax when I worked graveyard shift...
> 
> Every one happened between 1am to 3am....
> 
> ...


I'm going to assume you're kidding ?


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm going to assume you're kidding ?


Nope its the truth

I wasnt making any moves

The last time on St Patricks Day she litterally asked me "You wanna bang?"

If they are THAT forward im not going to pass it up


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm going to assume you're kidding ?


@G.S.M. is telling the truth
This group includes 4 of his St Patrick Day passengers


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> @G.S.M. is telling the truth
> This group includes 4 of his St Patrick Day passengers


No doubt there are many women out there who give it up voluntarily and regret it so much they project it upon and blame the driver

Their brains are so aghast at anyone thinking the chose to hook up with the driver, that they reimagine history to where they were forced into it when often it was their idea

Drivers are not stupid and know they are tracked and their identity known.....so I would say 95% of "rideshare" sexual assault cases are just pax remorse and disbelief they screwed the driver sexually instead of just financially like usual


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I've picked up a few that I wouldn't mind hooking up with, except for a couple of things. Primarily, my wife.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> Nope its the truth
> 
> I wasnt making any moves
> 
> ...


You're setting yourself up for trouble. When someone has a blackout, their judgment is impaired, they'll have sex with some they wouldn't normally and remember none of it the next day.

Cross your fingers or better yet cut it out immediately


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You're setting yourself up for trouble. When someone has a blackout, their judgment is impaired, they'll have sex with some they wouldn't normally and remember none of it the next day.
> 
> Cross your fingers or better yet cut it out immediately
> View attachment 375799


I dont drive after midnight anymore so the issue never comes up

At my age though if I get an offer from a hot young female, I am taking it up.....may never have the chance again


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> At my age though if I get an offer from a hot young female, I am taking it up.....may never have the chance again


You should consider her and what she'll go through the next day, month, etc. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You should consider her and what she'll go through the next day, month, etc. I'll just leave it at that.


Maybe she will think not to get so drunk and offer up her hoohaa to strangers

Again I never have made any moves on a pax

Every time something happened it was "wanna bang?" "wanna come home with me?".....very direct offers which I am not going to refuse.

If they are offering it up that easy, if I refuse they will just get another uber after I drop them off and try it with them.

100% on them the consequences for offering it up like that


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

G.S.M. said:


> 100% on them the consequences for offering it up like that


Ummm no, actually.

It is illegal to have sex with someone who is that impaired.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Ummm no, actually.
> 
> It is illegal to have sex with someone who is that impaired.


Yeah yeah yeah

Go to any bar and everyone goes home impaired and has sex

Dressing provocative, downing drink and drink until they are crapfaced, coming on strong and flat out asking for it directly.....and im the "criminal" for accepting

Screw that BS.....

Im not talking black out unconcious.....but if they are intoxicated THEY ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THEIR ACTIONS NOT ME!!!!!!

If they.....

SHOOT someone...
DRIVE A CAR A KILL SOMEONE drunk...
Buy things and spend their rent money....

All while drunk they are responsible for all that and have to face the consequences .......except if they get drunk and flat out ask me for sex ITS MY FAULT????

GET THE HELL OUT HERE WITH THAT HORSECRAP!!!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

G.S.M. said:


> Dressing provocative, downing drink and drink until they are crapfaced, coming on strong and flat out asking for it directly.....and im the "criminal" for accepting


How drunk are we talking about here.

While the law varies on the subject there's a point of intoxication, where it is most definitely wrong to have sex. Drowning drink and drink and crapfaced Is beyond that line. Even if you get away with it, and no one sticks you in jail, you may have damaged someone for life. Think about that.

When they're blackout drunk and nearly passed out, don't do it.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> How drunk are we talking about here.
> 
> While the law varies on the subject there's a point of intoxication, where it is most definitely wrong to have sex. Drowning drink and drink and crapfaced Is beyond that line. Even if you get away with it, and no one sticks you in jail, you may have damaged someone for life. Think about that.
> 
> When they're blackout drunk and nearly passed out, don't do it.


They should blame their self for life and not me...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> Im not talking black out unconcious.....but if they are intoxicated THEY ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THEIR ACTIONS NOT ME!!!!!!


You're missing a very important detail. Just because they're not passed out doesn't mean they know what they're doing. A woman can initiate sex with a person she would NEVER sleep with because her brain reacted differently to alcohol this time then the 1000 times before. Also maybe someone gave her a date rape drug.

You met her at the end of the night. You dont know what happend in the hours prior.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

G.S.M. said:


> They should blame their self for life and not me...


Same could be said for an Uber driver


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> When they're blackout drunk and nearly passed out, don't do it.


I think what others are talking about cos I went through this last time is there is this "blackout" term where the person doesn't realize it, with one drink, they are not aware of their actions but they're still up and moving grooving.

so they can be flirting, and inviting etc and if you have sex with them the next morning they won't remember.

I can't remember if this is rare or common but it happens and it's different from blackout drunk like, you pass out, which to me is more common.

last night for example, I had drinks to celebrate a coworker (former office) 5 years and so we all went out and had champagne and wine. My problem was I didn't eat the whole day. So even though I had multiple slices of pizza, flat, and the roasted Brussels and the bread with artichoke dip, the meatballs... I was still pretty faded by drink 3.

I had dinner afterwards and I went in, knew I was not going to make it and apologized to my friend (belated bday) and actually remember seeing/hearing another friend on my way out and ubering home. I took two. Halfway on the first, I felt myself not able to make it... so I asked the driver to stop and I got out. He obliged because he probably knew I was going to throw up. I got out, and five minutes later I found a place to throw up and did. Not kidding. I found the place immediately (most trash cans are weird with the top) and waited a few more minutes till I could.

I then took the second uber home and promptly proceeded to pass out.

the point is, blackouts apparently can happen but to be fair to the guy, one would not know that person is in a blackout mode, not even the person whose in blackout.

this is different from pass out drunk.

And I guess I'm lucky enough not to be blackout with a drink or two but I will get drunk enough on three drinks to throw up and pass out :/


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

These arguments about consent remind me of people who defend driving without insurance. The law is not on your side if you take risks. Of course you can drive without insurance or claim that people who drink should be responsible for bad things that happen to them while drunk, but as a legal matter you don’t have a leg to stand on.

Moral gray areas (like “can my spouse and I consent when we both have a drink or two or three?”) are not usually as cloudy, legally speaking. What you can make an argument about or what you can get away with is a different matter from what is against the law.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> OP change the thread to addin "dated or made out with". You'll get more.


You must have a lot of nipple tweaking stories to tell us..... Let me go grab my popcorn, as opposed to grabbing an areola.....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> You must have a lot of nipple tweaking stories to tell us..... Let me go grab my popcorn, as opposed to grabbing an areola.....


No tweaking while ubering. It's in the rules! So you can throw that popcorn away.

Now! Let's me grab MY popcorn so you can tell me what left that poop smell on your seats from the other day. Suddenly it's all making sense...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> *Your Honor: "At my age though if I get an offer from a hot young female, I am taking it up.....may never have the chance again"*


Seems like you're Practicing ⤴ courtroom Defense Strategies
on charges of sexual assault.

Reminder, Uber's got billions and is always sued for the negligence of:
1. allowing the defendant driver on the platform
2. not providing a safe environment for the passenger

u just might be getting Set Up


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I'm slowly falling in love with one of my regular Pax, but I'm saving this story to see how it unfolds......


This sounds more like an affair with an unsuspecting, innocent rider - but only in your imagination.
My advice: Try dropping some subtle hints and see if your prospective date picks 'em up. If not, just be polite and courteous. Do not do anything that might invite any poor reviews or complaints that might trigger deactivation.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> They should blame their self for life and not me...


Your brain is a liar.
It makes assumptions not rooted in fact, draws conclusions that are more about fear than any kind of logical argument, and has insights often manipulated by the media and other compelling stories.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...r-brain-is-liar-7-common-cons-your-brain-uses


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> No tweaking while ubering. It's in the rules! So you can throw that popcorn away.
> 
> Now! Let's me grab MY popcorn so you can tell me what left that poop smell on your seats from the other day. Suddenly it's all making sense...
> View attachment 375889


That's an easy one, a poop smell is generally left by ummm... POOP...... Some of my riders stink to high hell. If there was an option to rate a rider with the comment, "Please use the toilet brush on the darkest part of your ass next time", then that's what I would leave for some of my riders. Now, quit being a MAGA person and stop deflecting, tell us about these "Adventure Time" stories of yours.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

That's disgusting! Poop and MAGA in the same post.

An adventure time story huh ?. Theres a bunch ?. Which one you want?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> So any good stories of dating pax's?
> If so, please share all the vital details.
> Thank you!


Don't date hem, Just F em and move on

Lots more honey on the other pots

That's what I do with the exception of

"The Repeat Offender"


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I've picked up a few that I wouldn't mind hooking up with, except for a couple of things. Primarily, my wife.


Wife's take that shit personally


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> After 5 minutes of conversation I asked her if she wanted to have lunch with me. She ordered an expensive cocktail and lunch. She got what she wanted (free lunch and drink). I DIDN"T get what I wanted.





Christinebitg said:


> If you wanted to have lunch with her, you got what you wanted.


He was desiring a box lunch. ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> So any good stories of dating pax's?
> If so, please share all the vital details.
> Thank you!


Yeah sure, who wants to date someone that makes less than a dumpster diver. Lol



MasterAbsher said:


> Wife's take that shit personally


So, in other words you don't get any lol


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

G.S.M. said:


> I have boned several pax when I worked graveyard shift...
> 
> Every one happened between 1am to 3am....
> 
> ...












if you do hook up with a pax, only do it if she is sober.

and never give her the tip, always give her the shaft. payback's a *****!


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

got a p said:


> View attachment 376207
> 
> 
> if you do hook up with a pax, only do it if she is sober.
> ...


A sober woman would never get with an Uber driver

That is the paradox


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> A sober woman would never get with an Uber driver
> 
> That is the paradox


It's like saying punch her in the face so she is semi conscious and then have "sex". Because that's the only way it will happen.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

G.S.M. said:


> A sober woman would never get with an Uber driver
> 
> That is the paradox


All uber drivers wife/gfs would disagree.

wheres mrs b when you need her?!


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It's like saying punch her in the face so she is semi conscious and then have "sex". Because that's the only way it will happen.


All I know is my experience...

11.5K rides in LA for 3.5 years mostly at night...

Never had a sober female interested in me ever...

I have had many pax flirt with me both male and female......there were gay men trying to hit on me sober......but never a female unless drunk or high....

I have only had sex with pax 5 times over 3.5 years.....and these were not them knocked out and me taking advantage of them.

For example one of them was in a shared ride and when the other pax got out.....she asked me "what am i doing tonight?" .....i said "driving"......and i asked her and she said "going home"...... then she said "wanna come home with me?"..... i said "ok sure"......first she wanted to stop at a liquor store cause she wanted to get some chanpagne.....so we stopped and argued over spumante or cold duck......went back to her place.....went out by the pool for about an hour while we had a drink and she smoked cigarettes. She asked me about my life and my story moving to california......yada yada yada.....then she said it wss getting cold and asked if I wanted to come her to bedroom.....

Another time a girl was chatting with me for a long ride after st patricks night out. It was a very personal conversation about me and her and out past histories. Before we got to her place she asked me about "what am i really passionate for in life" and then when i pulled over she was squirming around in her seat all horny. I asked her if she is gonna be okay going in.......she littlerally said "you wanna bang?" ......i said yes, but she asked if i had protection and i said no, but i said i can get some so we went to the gas station first and then we went back to in front of her place and did it in the back seat of my car right there at 3:30am.....

A full knowledge of how these situations occured shows that I was not taking advantage of anyone....I probably could have had many many more if I was agressive with women, but only when they are very forward and direct do I accept.......and they always take the time "to get to know me" that most females universally like to do before sex with someone......men dont have that need but women do.....and if they are doing that, it is pretty clear they are in control of themselves.

I think you have this image of bareless concious women that dont know up from down.....and im like "hey baby whats up" and touching them when they dont know whats going on....

The times that it happened it was always like the 2 times i gave an example for and i think you would agree that it was totally proper


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I'm slowly falling in love with one of my regular Pax, but I'm saving this story to see how it unfolds......
> 
> ♥ or ? ....stay tuned


This had better be written by a woman.
If a dude, I predict a long and painful life.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

EphLux said:


> This had better be written by a woman.
> I a dude, I predict a long and painful life.


lol, I HIGHLY doubt it will work out. My hunt for a trophy wife will have to continue outside of Uber.

#dontgetyourmeatwhereyougetyourbread


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

G.S.M. said:


> All I know is my experience...
> 
> 11.5K rides in LA for 3.5 years mostly at night...
> 
> ...


If Uber has a social media detective team, this post is top on their list to match you with your Uber driver profile. Once that's done, expect deactivation soon over some trumped up charge.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

MasterAbsher said:


> I get it. However, many companies and corporations have non-fratinization agreements with their employees. This protects the business


Thank goodness this ISN'T one of THOSE kind of companies. Date who you want. Screw the faceless company. You are a private contractor. When this person get's in, mark the trip taken and take them for free.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> All I know is my experience...
> 
> 11.5K rides in LA for 3.5 years mostly at night...
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. But It's just a huge risk. You've seen those people that get charged with rape. They look all shocked and I'm sure in many cases the shock is real.

Plus people look for any reason to get that uber money. You might be set up one of these days. Literally any of the women you slept with could walk into a police station now.

For some women that appear to be fine, they may actually be going through a black out. They are walking, talking, friends think they are fine but their not. It's like amnesia. You blink and it's the next day. This alone should have you being more careful.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Welcome to another exciting episode of uber tinder


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

G.S.M. said:


> I have boned several pax when I worked graveyard shift...
> 
> Every one happened between 1am to 3am....
> 
> ...


I'll take unable to give consent for 10 years Alex.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> Nope its the truth
> 
> I wasnt making any moves
> 
> ...


I wish I knew more women like this.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> Welcome to another exciting episode of uber tinder


I actually came up with an idea to make an app that is a hybrid of uber and tinder seeing as multitasking is a way of life. Anyway the legalese that would be required would be astronomical so I'm not gonna start it up. But if you want to run with it and look for some investors you can even use the name - "pick me up". On the house :cools:

Get er done! I wanna be able to get rides from other singles that I'm compatible with.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

got a p said:


> I actually came up with an idea to make an app that is a hybrid of uber and tinder seeing as multitasking is a way of life. Anyway the legalese that would be required would be astronomical so I'm not gonna start it up. But if you want to run with it and look for some investors you can even use the name - "pick me up". On the house :cools:
> 
> Get er done! I wanna be able to get rides from other singles that I'm compatible with.


Uber Pool with Benefits


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MarkR said:


> *mark the trip taken and take them for free.*


That's What They Thought ⬇​


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> I wish I knew more women like this.


I had read on a local uber group about a lady asking drivers to come inside. Like two nights later I got an incoherent call from my next rider while delivering previous rider. When I drop off previous rider she wishes me good luck with next rider.
Pull up to next riders house and roll down the window. 
I don't know where she came from, but lady appears in window. 
She asks me "Are you coming inside? If not you need to cancel"
I asked her what she wanted me to come inside for. She gave me the same line about coming inside or canceling. 
I told her I needed to know why she wanted me to come in. I said I always try to be helpful, and i could move her couch or something if that's what she wanted.
Same response from her, come inside or cancel. 
I drove around the corner and waited until I could cancel rider no show.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

lesh11 said:


> I had read on a local uber group about a lady asking drivers to come inside. Like two nights later I got an incoherent call from my next rider while delivering previous rider. When I drop off previous rider she wishes me good luck with next rider.
> Pull up to next riders house and roll down the window.
> I don't know where she came from, but lady appears in window.
> She asks me "Are you coming inside? If not you need to cancel"
> ...


No guts, no glory


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MarkR said:


> When this person get's in, mark the trip taken and take them for free.


The absolute worst story from one of my passengers about a driver started this way. The driver didn't get deactivated because she didn't report his harassing and abusive behavior. Be careful about going down this path.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

As I mentioned earlier, I learned that 2 women from a Sober living home had sex with Uber drivers. Why would anyone want to have sex with someone that has been poked more times than the pillsbury doughboy? Not to mention what STDs she might have from shared needles.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

WC Fields had a line about never joining a club that would have him for a member.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> WC Fields had a line about never joining a club that would have him for a member.


That was from Groucho Marx: "I won't belong to any organization that would have me as a member.".


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I picked up two girls earlier in one evening who begged me to park and come to the bar and drink with them; I declined. Later that night we reconnected again even though I’m sure she must have cancelled a lot of drivers to get me because reconnects are about 1% especially during busy Saturday nights. Her friend then dropped her extremely drunk friend in my truck. She was definitely blacked out but still functioning as she asked me name every minute then proceeded to caress my arm and chest like an octopus as I’m going down the road. Made it very difficult to drive. Then she threw up in my backseat, got mad because I wasn’t reciprocating (I’m driving on a damn highway lady) and I dropped her off to take a nap in the grass outside her house. But I got that cleaning fee


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

G.S.M. said:


> I think you have this image of bareless concious women that dont know up from down.....and im like "hey baby whats up" and touching them when they dont know whats going on....


You were the one who brought it up in the first place.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

N


MasterAbsher said:


> No guts, no glory


no prison no bubba


----------



## Hussyboy81 (Jul 10, 2018)

Seems like I am reading episodes of "Fake Taxi"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

BadYota said:


> But I got that cleaning fee


Eyes on the prize.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

MasterAbsher said:


> I get it. However, many companies and corporations have non-fratinization agreements with their employees. This protects the business


Remember we aren't employees


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> All I know is my experience...
> 
> 11.5K rides in LA for 3.5 years mostly at night...
> 
> ...


?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I've been doing Uber for over 4 years. I have a wife and two kids. I love my family to death. But I have to admit there are certain things I like in the bedroom (that I won't get into) that my wife will not do. 

I've always fantasized about getting a little Fake Taxi action in my ride to satisfy the cravings. And back when I worked weekends there were a couple of occasions where things may of gone that way. 

But I quickly nixed it. Sure it might have been fun, but I don't trust the motivation of anyone willing to give it up that easy (never mind to a stranger). I have way to much too give up if I get caught.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Remember we aren't employees


Which has nothing to do with nothing. Independent contractors get terminated from corporations for not following TOS.



jazzapt said:


> I've been doing Uber for over 4 years. I have a wife and two kids. I love my family to death. But I have to admit there are certain things I like in the bedroom (that I won't get into) that my wife will not do.
> 
> I've always fantasized about getting a little Fake Taxi action in my ride to satisfy the cravings. And back when I worked weekends there were a couple of occasions where things may of gone that way.
> 
> But I quickly nixed it. Sure it might have been fun, but I don't trust the motivation of anyone willing to give it up that easy (never mind to a stranger). I have way to much too give up if I get caught.


They all give it up easy, until you marry them


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

MasterAbsher said:


> They all give it up easy, until you marry them


So true. I used to have to beat my wife off with a stick (I will leave it up to your imagination as to whether or not that is a pun).

Nowadays there is a small 5 minute window every week or two where she is in the mood. And I usually need to figure it out when it is and hope I am in a place to be able to act on it before it disappears.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> So true. I used to have to beat my wife off with a stick (I will leave it up to your imagination as to whether or not that is a pun).
> 
> Nowadays there is a small 5 minute window every week or two where she is in the mood. And I usually need to figure it out when it is and hope I am in a place to be able to act on it before it disappears.


That "window" will disappear before you know it.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> So true. I used to have to beat my wife off with a stick (I will leave it up to your imagination as to whether or not that is a pun).
> 
> Nowadays there is a small 5 minute window every week or two where she is in the mood. And I usually need to figure it out when it is and hope I am in a place to be able to act on it before it disappears.


I had 2 hookers in my back seat complaining about out of town hookers doing it for $40 a pop. I'm thinking, "That's cheaper than a wife"


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I had 2 hookers in my back seat complaining about out of town hookers doing it for $40 a pop. I'm thinking, "That's cheaper than a wife"


I know a guy that got divorced after 15 years...

When she said she was going to take the house and half of everything he had she said to him "you didnt think i was suckin your [email protected]&# for free all those years did you?"


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> I know a guy that got divorced after 15 years...
> 
> When she said she was going to take the house and half of everything he had she said to him "you didnt think i was suckin your [email protected]&# for free all those years did you?"


I think she proved my point.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

G.S.M. said:


> I have boned several pax when I worked graveyard shift...
> 
> Every one happened between 1am to 3am....
> 
> ...


------------------------------------
Sad, very sad. I see deactivation in your future, unless they were too drunk/high to remember.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------------
> Sad, very sad. I see deactivation in your future, unless they were too drunk/high to remember.


They cant deactivate me I already quit


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> They cant deactivate me I already quit


I love how little bits of information keep coming out ?‍♀



G.S.M. said:


> I know a guy that got divorced after 15 years...
> 
> When she said she was going to take the house and half of everything he had she said to him "you didnt think i was suckin your [email protected]&# for free all those years did you?"


A feel good story. You go girl! Take it all ???


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Randomly banging a pax. Bad idea. Way too risky. 

Pre-arranging a date is a different story. I was asked out on a date once by this girl in her 20s who thought I was younger than I was. It was after a fairly long ride where a good portion of the ride was spent talking about creepy uber drivers. She must have mentioned she didn't have a BF a dozen times during the convo lol. Anyway she said she'd been asked for her number by drivers before but it was during the middle or beginning of the ride so she had no way out of the car so it was creepy. She said had a driver asked her out at the end of the ride, as she was getting out, she would have been cool with it. Then at the end of the ride she asked me if I wanted to get coffee sometime. Had I been single I would have done it.

So randomly banging is a no go. Dating, sure why not. Hell, If it wasn't for work hookups I wouldn't exist. My parents met at work ?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

lesh11 said:


> I had read on a local uber group about a lady asking drivers to come inside. Like two nights later I got an incoherent call from my next rider while delivering previous rider. When I drop off previous rider she wishes me good luck with next rider.
> Pull up to next riders house and roll down the window.
> I don't know where she came from, but lady appears in window.
> She asks me "Are you coming inside? If not you need to cancel"
> ...


sometime in the future this lady will be arrested and the decaying copses of 18 underpaid rideshare drivers will be discoved buried in her backyard.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buzzed/drunk sex is great. Probably some of the best ?‍♀

It's the specific uber driver has sex with drunk pax that is on another level. 

Some scenerios in life call for the best judgment call. Pax and driver is a easy no. Meeting someone at the bar, hitting it off, let's see where that goes.

??


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> So any good stories of dating pax's?
> If so, please share all the vital details.
> Thank you!


Don't. Just don't. Nothing good will come from it.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Don't. Just don't. Nothing good will come from it.


Just don't come. Don't. Nothing from it.

good will:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Don't. Just don't. Nothing good will come from it.


You couldn't be more incorrect. One could get deactivated. What could be better than that?


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I love how little bits of information keep coming out ?‍♀
> 
> 
> A feel good story. You go girl! Take it all ???
> View attachment 376604


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> View attachment 376622


Man I cant belive how often I have to make this statement "I looooove men".

That was a joke before. You see the laugh face. ?: hehe


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Buzzed/drunk sex is great. Probably some of the best ?‍♀
> 
> It's the specific uber driver has sex with drunk pax that is on another level.
> 
> ...


Thats a horrific post....

Basically you think all male drivers are subhuman trash unworthy of getting some, and you think the women that offer must be blacked out.....cause who in their right mind would get with an uber driver


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

G.S.M. said:


> Thats a horrific post....
> 
> Basically you think all male drivers are subhuman trash unworthy of getting some, and you think the women that offer must be blacked out.....cause who in their right mind would get with an uber driver


so are you saying the only way you can get with a woman, as a Uber driver, is if she's drunk?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> Thats a horrific post....
> 
> Basically you think all male drivers are subhuman trash unworthy of getting some, and you think the women that offer must be blacked out.....cause who in their right mind would get with an uber driver


No. I think you are doing a job. Keep your dingdong in your pants and get her home.

The whole situation is inappropriate.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> You couldn't be more incorrect. One could get deactivated. What could be better than that?


Really? I guess that went over your head. Read it again and read what i quoted.


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

Have had offers to go into bars or into a house to party but my larger brain always vetoed the smaller one .
Married but have been tempted by some hot looking woman . Tough
Being handsome and charming and chivalrous but some driver has to be


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> No. I think you are doing a job. Keep your dingdong in your pants and get her home.
> 
> The whole situation is inappropriate.
> View attachment 376631


A full time "rideshare" driver has to drive basically every waking hour every day.

No time or money to go out on dates.

Drunk loose women who want to have sex with you is a gift from the man upstairs in a time of distress.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

@Cold Fusion will this hold up as a defense in a court of law?

Per @G.S.M. ,

*"A full time "rideshare" driver has to drive basically every waking hour every day.*
*
No time or money to go out on dates.
*
*Drunk loose women who want to have sex with you is a gift from the man upstairs in a time of distress."*


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> @Cold Fusion will this hold up as a defense in a court of law?
> 
> Per @G.S.M. ,
> 
> ...


You have to swing at the pitches that come your way or you will never get to hit the ball


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> Drunk loose women who want to have sex with you is a gift from the man upstairs


This has been true since the beginning of time.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> This has been true since the beginning of time.


You are just the devil on the shoulder whispering and confirming naughty actions ???



G.S.M. said:


> You have to swing at the pitches that come your way or you will never get to hit the ball


?‍♀ okay I'm starting to think your trolling. I might be late to the game.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You are just the devil on the shoulder whispering and confirming naughty actions ???


What about the pizza boy that shows up to a door and a naked woman opens inviting him in?

You think he should take the high road and keep it all business?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

G.S.M. said:


> What about the pizza boy that shows up to a door and a naked woman opens inviting him in?
> 
> You think he should take the high road and keep it all business?


you know i delivered pizzas on and off for 4 years when i was younger. i always thought this would eventually happen. i didn't know that you were supposed to cut a hole in the box and give them the extra pepperoni.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> What about the pizza boy that shows up to a door and a naked woman opens inviting him in?
> 
> You think he should take the high road and keep it all business?


If shes in a drunken stuper then leave ?‍♀. Plus want to lose your job after delivering cold pizza to the next house  ? There are a 100 drivers looking to take your pizza gig.

Just go to the bar, park, Landry mat give it a little effort and hook up. If you want it that bad take a little time to earn it. What am I missing here ?.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

http://imgur.com/NGs3jIj


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If shes in a drunken stuper then leave ?‍♀. Plus want to lose your job after delivering cold pizza to the next house  ? There are a 100 drivers looking to take your pizza gig.
> 
> Just go to the bar, park, Landry mat give it a little effort and hook up. If you want it that bad take a little time to earn it. What am I missing here ?.


When someone offers free candy.....dont ask any questions.....just take the damn candy

If I crash tomorrow.....as I lay dying in the twisted burning wreck.....I rather have took advantage of boinking a few pax.....I dont care about their regrets later on

Ive never regretted what I have done.....but I often regret what I didnt do when I had a chance



got a p said:


> http://imgur.com/NGs3jIj


That site was called big sausage pizza

I had a trial membership once


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What am I missing here ?.


Twig and berries? High levels of testosterone?
It's the biological imperative.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

G.S.M. said:


> That site was called big sausage pizza
> 
> I had a trial membership once


you know something is up when you see "mushroom tip" in the list of toppings :woot:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> When someone offers free candy.....dont ask any questions.....just take the damn candy
> 
> If I crash tomorrow.....as I lay dying in the twisted burning wreck.....I rather have took advantage of boinking a few pax.....I dont care about their regrets later on
> 
> ...


Okay I give up. Happy humping.

But still ?‍♀ please get some sense about this and make good decisions.



TemptingFate said:


> Twig and berries? High levels of testosterone?
> It's the biological imperative.


Yeah must be it. Men are exhausting ??.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay I give up. Happy humping.
> 
> But still ?‍♀ please get some sense about this and make good decisions.
> 
> Yeah must be it. Men are exhausting ??.


Wanna meet me at the bar later?


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Only story I can share is ........... I had this couple who were my passengers claiming they had a 3some with an Uber driver. She said he had a huge cawk. Asked the guy if he got shafted by the driver also, he said yes. He got *long hauled* on the Uber ride and in bed. :biggrin:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Then there's no reason not to make the arrangements during the the trip itself, if everyone is willing.
> 
> What I do on my own time is not something that concerns U/L.


Oh you wanna bet, where else can Rohit get excited ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> Wanna meet me at the bar later?


Cant I got a date with @TemptingFate


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Cant I got a date with @TemptingFate


Now that's tempting faith ?


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Cant I got a date with @TemptingFate


Rejected ?

Guess Ill go drive around at 2:30am only accepting cute female pings on Lyft


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

G.S.M. said:


> Rejected ?
> 
> Guess Ill go drive around at 2:30am only accepting cute female pings on Lyft


Just make sure those cute females aren't sporting a stick shift, ? ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> Rejected ?
> 
> Guess Ill go drive around at 2:30am only accepting cute female pings on Lyft


Are you threatening to prey on pax because of rejection. 
?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you threatening to prey on pax because of rejection.
> ?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀


I dont PREY on anyone

Nothing wrong with putting myself in the right time and place and PRAY that I meet someone to make it my lucky day!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If you are into casual sex with your preferred gender(s), have you heard of Tinder and the other dating apps? It is still potentially creepy regardless of who you are and what you are into but way less risky to your income and safety than prowling on the job. Give it a shot! Some people love it, and consent is usually clearer.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

G.S.M. said:


> What about the pizza boy that shows up to a door and a naked woman opens inviting him in?
> 
> You think he should take the high road and keep it all business?


Did she order sausage?


----------



## UberVanDenver (Feb 8, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> @G.S.M. is telling the truth
> This group includes 4 of his St Patrick Day passengers


Hahahahahahaha! All frumpy and one dude in there!


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

several passengers told me that they would love to have an affair with married man ( im married) , Im just ignoring such requests , not getting paid to be an UberJiggalo


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Tenderloin said:


> several passengers told me that they would love to have an affair with married man ( im married) , Im just ignoring such requests , not getting paid to be an UberJiggalo


Tenderloin Cash Rides


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

In some states a man has been charged with rape when the drunk chick sobered up and thought WTF.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

I heard julian assange used to drive for uber


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Nope, because I'm in it for the money and dates cost money. If I do find that person, I might attempt because I can always find another side gig but till then...


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Like you all can’t see what happens to every pax. Male or female.... specially the business pax. They have to be the worst. They all sleep with each other willingly because they don’t have there other one around to be with them. Happens all the time in conversations. Male or female, we are all the same. So stay single and your good.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Man I cant belive how often I have to make this statement "I looooove men".
> 
> That was a joke before. You see the laugh face. ?: hehe


Well if the laughing face has rejection behind it. Now if you said J/K then I know it's truth.

Those that I know that love men. Have a very high drive. and are not bashful being given a donation for that.



G.S.M. said:


> When someone offers free candy.....dont ask any questions.....just take the damn candy
> 
> If I crash tomorrow.....as I lay dying in the twisted burning wreck.....I rather have took advantage of boinking a few pax.....I dont care about their regrets later on
> 
> *Ive never regretted what I have done*.....but I often regret what I didn't do when I had a chance


*+1.* I have a network list of 65 now plus another 20 who have left the site. Not bragging. It's just I have no regrets and there is a point one reaches that finds them selves to be very humbled by all the women sleep with and very thankful to the ones who have par-taked. Unfortunately plan A didn't work out so well the other day, but my Arabian princess was in town.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well if the laughing face has rejection behind it. Now if you said J/K then I know it's truth.
> 
> Those that I know that love men. Have a very high drive. and are not bashful being given a donation for that.


I earn my own money and cant be bought. So yes, that was a joke. ?‍♀


----------

